# Just ordered!!



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I just ordered my rad kit from RDC. Sucks it will take so long to get but im sure its worth the wait!!


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool. I love ordering new parts.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anything from RDC is worth the wait. I assure you.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Installed my lift from rdc today

















Wastin time on Tapatalk could be out riding


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

That's neat @greenmachine, cool!


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Well got my rad kit installed..... I think it looks pretty dam good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ha ha! Nice! :rockn:


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I really like that.


----------

